# First time Tritip for 120



## meatblade (May 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm cooking tritip for 120. 

My plan is to cook around 60lbs (making bbq tuna as well).

Was going to start around 2-3pm for dinner at 6:30. Cook meat to 125? Internal temp, wrap in foil, wrap in towel, place in empty cooler and slice at 6pm.

Does that sound like it should work out?

The venue has open bbq's with no lid and looks like a lot of airflow. Is it unrealistic to think that I can cook Tritip on these?

Any tips or suggestions welcome. Thanks


----------



## noboundaries (May 12, 2016)

Do a test run on an uncovered, open grill with a couple tri tips before the big day, including the planned rest time.  I grill tri tips all the time on a Kettle.  It has been decades since I last grilled a tri tip on an uncovered grill, but they will cook relatively fast.     

125F is a good IT.  On an open grill a 2.5 lb tri tip over high direct heat (grillin') should only take about 20-35 minutes to reach an IT of 125F, depending on the heat.  Tri tips are relatively forgiving, especially if they are choice grade.  I've been distracted before and cooked choice grades to 155F IT.  They were still tender and delicious.  I regularly grill choice tri tips to 135-140F IT for my wife.  They come out medium to medium well and tender. 

I've found with tri tips that they'll expel a lot of juice if cooked too far ahead of time and then rested too long.   

No matter the grade though, always slice against the grain, which on a tri tip can be three different directions.  If they are a tougher cut for whatever reason, just slice them thin.


----------



## 3montes (May 12, 2016)

How big are these grills? Will you be in charge of setting them up? If so leave yourself some cool spots on the grill so you can move those tri tips over to a cool spot. Flare ups on those grills can get out of control pretty quick and you will want a safe zone to throw those tri tips on. Have some squirt bottles of water on hand to extinguish those flare ups.

Some reason you need to cook the tri tips so far in advance? That's a long resting time for that kind of meat. If you can cut it down to even a hour resting time you will have a better product.

Buffet line? Serving from a carving station or sit down?

Once you slice those tri tips they will cool quickly. You don't want to serve cold meat.

Good luck and keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## meatblade (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

We are going to do a test run, so I guess that will answer a lot of the questions I have. But good to hear I'm not totally nuts for trying this on an open grill. They will be choice grade tritips

The bbqs are pretty large,with 2 different grills, so maybe I could leave one higher as a safe spot. Definitely hadn't thought of that, or the water bottles.

I'm not set on timing, but this is a wedding, the BBQers are also guests, so hoping they can cook and have time to get cleaned up and watch the short ceremony. We have people taking over with slicing and serving later. I'll see how close I can get it. They will be served in pans over sterno, so I had read that adding broth to that can keep things moist and hot.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 15, 2016)

Traditional Tri tip is cooked over an open grill, a  Santa Maria grill. The traditional fuel used is red oak. Google Santa Maria Tri tip and you should see many open cooks of Tri tip.


----------

